# SV



## pops6927

May I ask a big favor?  When making a post that involves Sous Vide, could you please put SV at the start of your title?   That makes it so much easier to make sure it is in the correct place!


----------



## Bearcarver

Great Idea---Will Do!!

Bear


----------



## pushok2018

Agreed. I like whatever makes things "easier"...


----------



## Haggar

SV is will be


----------

